# libraries are there but not found



## jotawski (Feb 1, 2010)

hi sirs,

i start SimpleAgenda, which is installed from ports, but it said

```
[~] % /usr/local/GNUstep/Local/Applications/SimpleAgenda.app/SimpleAgenda
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgnustep-gui.so.0.17" not found, required by "SimpleAgenda"
```
and die.  but actually, those libs are there

```
[~] % ll /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Libraries/
total 17112
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel      512 Jan 31 19:51 Java
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel      512 Jan 31 19:51 Resources
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel      512 Jan 20 21:21 gnustep-base
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel      512 Jan 31 16:27 gnustep-gui
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       23 Jan 20 21:21 libgnustep-base.so -> libgnustep-base.so.1.19
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       25 Jan 20 21:21 libgnustep-base.so.1.19 -> libgnustep-base.so.1.19.3
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  7888710 Jan 20 21:21 libgnustep-base.so.1.19.3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       22 Jan 31 16:27 libgnustep-gui.so -> libgnustep-gui.so.0.17
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       24 Jan 31 16:27 libgnustep-gui.so.0.17 -> libgnustep-gui.so.0.17.1
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  9581827 Jan 31 16:27 libgnustep-gui.so.0.17.1
```

so what is wrong.  am using freebsd 8.0-release.  many thanks for helps and hints

best regards,
jotawski


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah, did you precede that with `$ source /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/GNUstep.sh`? (or `% source /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/GNUstep.csh` I think for [t]csh?)

You should just have to type `%  openapp SimpleAgenda` . . .

_edit:_
Just tested in tcsh(1) & the [cmd=c:\>]source /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/GNUstep.csh && openapp SimpleAgenda[/cmd] works a treat.

Good luck.


----------



## jotawski (Feb 1, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Ah, did you precede that with `$ source /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/GNUstep.sh`? (or `% source /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/GNUstep.csh` I think for [t]csh?)
> 
> You should just have to type `%  openapp SimpleAgenda` . . .
> 
> ...



ja wohl!
it works just after source /usr/local/GNUstep....

many thanks indeed

i will try another paje one now

best regards,
jotawski


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 1, 2010)

Ha, I knew I was missing something!  "." is the sh(1) equivalent of source(1).  Bleh.


----------



## jotawski (Feb 1, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Ha, I knew I was missing something!  "." is the sh(1) equivalent of source(1).  Bleh.



oh great.
well am linking this in http://makham.blogspot.com/2010/02/freebsd-ports-gnustep-simpleagenda.html my blog too and hope this will not violate any rules here and if so please feel free to delete the link.

best regards,
jotawski


----------

